
Show HN: GroupImg update accelerate k-means with multiprocessing to group images - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/groupImg
======
gyre007
Nice tool. It made me think of when I wrote Self Organizing Map (SOM) [1] in
Go a while ago which has a batch algorithm implemented that can scale the
unsupervised clustering across multiple CPUs; I never tested it on clustering
personal images, but I will give now that I read about your tool :)

[1]
[https://github.com/milosgajdos83/gosom](https://github.com/milosgajdos83/gosom)

~~~
atum47
We could get a dataset of images and see how each one does. Mine is very
simple. It uses a histogram as features and could use the width and height of
the image as well, if you pass the flag -s

------
jogundas
I am surprised that Google Photos does not have a "find similar images"
feature. Even a basic one such as this k-means stuff would be useful to me.

~~~
atum47
My end goal is to have this implement on a file explorer, so you can list your
pictures by name, date, type or similarity.

------
tekproxy
I recommend creating some action shots which demonstrate how well the tool
works.

~~~
atum47
I recorded a video of it working but it is in portuguese. If you ignore the
audio: [https://youtu.be/tWh2I6myr2A](https://youtu.be/tWh2I6myr2A)

